# Coconut Tree brand frozen Shredded Coconut Recalled for Salmonella



## Rings Я Us (Jan 5, 2018)

I never bought this brand but it's a new and pretty widespread recall.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 5, 2018)

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/1-5-2018/

Link to news of recall


----------

